# Is boar no longer active



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

I cant help but notice that boar appears to be no longer active here on the forums. Any idea if hes active on another forum?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

He's alleged to be active in a coffee forum


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I checked out Barrister.com a year or possibly longer ago and there was a lot of mention of "BDL's procedures," etc.  He may have moved on from there already.

He is an excellent writer with first class knowledge of technique and, for lack of a better way of putting it, scientific method.  He really should just assume everyone likes what he likes and just finish his book, rather than agonizing over what folks might want, which is what he seemed to be suffering from there.  My thoughts anyways.


----------



## globaljedi (Jun 18, 2016)

This is my first post on the forum. I recently began reading about knives and as I absorbed terminology, I became even more curious and began searching more and more. It didn't matter if it was about French or German or Japanese, cheap or expensive, history or myth, technique or craftsmanship, BDL was always there and his posts were super insightful. On one hand he was super knowledgable and on the other hand he was sympathetic, as in he understood that there are different types of levels of cooks who are looking for different tools (ie knives). His answers were long (so as to make sure his thought was well articulated) and didn't seem as stats-focused (i.e. this is better because of so and so steel and so so thickness and make etc.), it all seemed more subjective and personable. I am only happy that all his posts remain because I am still reading and learning from things he posted almost a decade ago. I wish him luck if he completes his book and hope he returns.


----------



## thecarver (Jul 17, 2016)

Agreed with Global, i could listen to BDL talk all day


----------

